# Need opinons on good gaming cases



## ExtremeD23 (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi, I'm building my first gaming PC and I am looking for a good case with good air flow. Here are the mobo, cpu and psu that I have. I've looked around and found four cases that I really like;
1.http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16811144089
2.http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16811166005
3.http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16811208008
4.http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16811144026
I really like the sunbeam case, but I just wanted to get some opinions on which case you think is the best for gaming.


----------



## myquitehead (Jun 24, 2005)

Yea Sunbeam would be my vote. If you aren't a lanner, bigger is better. It has the side loading HDD slots, which I much prefer, and has some nice giant fans. Cooling is the main concern for a gaming pc. Everything else is personal preference.


----------



## speed_arrow (Aug 18, 2005)

*^_^*

well, for the first case, i suggest somethin more secure, and big.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811171054

i'm sure this will fit your needs.

or you might get a free one here 

www.xgbox.com, for the dragon contest


----------

